# CUPS + drukarka = brak jakichkolwiek dzialan.

## OBenY

Witam.

Mam taki oto problem.

Cups wersja 1.1.20 + ghostscript 7.06 + foomatic - all stable

Drukarka HP 895 Cxi (na LPT)

Kernel 2.6.2 glibc 2.3.2-r9+nptl

Wygenerowalem sobie plik PPD dla mojej drukarki (z plikiem PPD z linuxprinting.org zreszta jest to samo) Postepowalem zgodnie z instrukcja ktora jest dostepna na gentoo.org (printer howto) i niestety nie moge nic wydrukowac, znaczy sie zadanie idzie do spoolera ale drukarka nic nie reaguje. Ale jest ona dostepna niskopoziomowo jak zrobie: echo "test" /dev/lp0, to poprawnie drukuje. Czyli wina gdzies lezy po strone spoolera, w sumie nagimnastykowalem sie juz troche

Pomozcie cos  :Smile: 

----------

## rennis

Niestety nie znam odpowiedzi ale mam podobny problem co ty.

Tylko nie wiem czy dokłądnie ten sam.

Poza tym co opisałeś czy u ciebie wystepuje:

- jak drukujesz coś z OO lub gedit to treści nie drukuje ale nagłówki np. nr. strony (u mnie drukuje)

- czy strona testowa cupsa jest poprawnie drukowana (u mnie drukuje)

P.S. drukarka: Canon bjc-250

----------

## OBenY

Nie u mnie nic nie drukuje, KOMPLETNIE.

Co ciekawe z plikow PPD dostarczanych z cups drukuje, ale bez kolorow i tragicznie gubi marginesy. Nie rozumiem ni choelry z tego  :Sad: 

----------

## meteo

do niedawna miałem taki problem z działaniem cupsa, że... nie działało  :Wink:  odpalało się przy starcie systemu z błędami. no i trzeba było zrobić mu tak:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd zap

/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

wtedy działało.

P.S. hp4200lj dtn via hp directjet

----------

## no4b

Ja mam staaaaaaaaaarego lexmarka 3000 i poza tym, ze openoffice drukuje mi pogrubione litery to jest ok.

----------

## Yarecki

Mi czasami drukarka usypia w cups'ie i sie wylacza. Wystarczy wtedy wejsc na http://localhost:631 i w sekcji printer kliknac start printer.

----------

## btower

 *no4b wrote:*   

> ... i poza tym, ze openoffice drukuje mi pogrubione litery to jest ok.

 

Chodzi zapewne o polskie literki?

To nie problem.

Poszukaj rozwiązania na forum gentoo.pl lub google.pl

----------

## btower

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Mam taki oto problem.
> 
> Cups wersja 1.1.20 + ghostscript 7.06 + foomatic - all stable
> ...

 

Ja po każdej aktualizacji X-ów musze generować nowy ppd albo reinstalować cups + całą resztę pakietów związanych z drukowaniem i potem rusza.

----------

## meteo

 *btower wrote:*   

> Ja po każdej aktualizacji X-ów musze generować nowy ppd albo reinstalować cups + całą resztę pakietów związanych z drukowaniem i potem rusza.

 

 :Shocked:  No to ładnie...

----------

## no4b

 *btower wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   ... i poza tym, ze openoffice drukuje mi pogrubione litery to jest ok. 
> 
> Chodzi zapewne o polskie literki?
> 
> To nie problem.
> ...

 

Dodalem fonty ttf spadminem, jednak times dalej ma zepsute pl fonty, a jak drukuje verdane, albo ms sans serif to caly txt jest pogrubiony (oczywiscie tylko na wydruku). Chyba, ze chodzi o inne rozwiazanie niz dodanie czcionek spadminem.

----------

## btower

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *btower wrote:*    *no4b wrote:*   ... i poza tym, ze openoffice drukuje mi pogrubione litery to jest ok. 
> 
> Chodzi zapewne o polskie literki?
> 
> To nie problem.
> ...

 

http://gentoo.pl/?id=forum&id_watek=712&posty=1

U mnie działa niemal idealnie.

----------

## no4b

No wlasnie zrobilem to dawno bez czytania tego artykulu, owszem czcionki na ekranie prezentuja sie pieknie, na wydtuku pl fonty nie sa wieksze. Problem w tym, ze *calosc* na wydruku wyglada, jakby txt byl pogrubiony. W zasadzie mozna uznac, ze dziala "niemal idealnie"  :Wink: 

----------

## btower

 *no4b wrote:*   

> No wlasnie zrobilem to dawno bez czytania tego artykulu, owszem czcionki na ekranie prezentuja sie pieknie, na wydtuku pl fonty nie sa wieksze. Problem w tym, ze *calosc* na wydruku wyglada, jakby txt byl pogrubiony. W zasadzie mozna uznac, ze dziala "niemal idealnie" 

 

A masz windowsowe fonty, u mnie windowsowy times wygląda idealnie. Podobnie z innymi czcionkami, chyba tylko arial wygląda troche gorzej i o to mi chodziło mówiąc prawie idealnie.

----------

## no4b

Oczywiscie mam, w calym systemie, nawet w operze mam verdane ustawiona  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Swoj problem rozwiazalem przez:

```

export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

export USE="ppds foomaticdb cups" emerge cups foomatic hpijs
```

nastepnie wygnererowalem ppd tak jak jest to w printing howto na stronce gentoo i mam  :Smile: 

krokiem, ktory mi pomogl jest remerging cupsa i hpijs z linii testowej ...

----------

